# It's been a while since I laughed this hard at a review - Nicoticket



## capetocuba (1/5/15)

Comatose quality!
[Rated 5 out of 5 stars by reviewer] 
Product: Perkins Paste
Posted By: Jeff Leiferman
Like everyone else I was skeptical about ordering this particular paste. So glad I did! Every time I vape this I enter a near comatose state. I couldn't pick up a cigarette if I wanted to! To top it all off I LOVE the sound of the bug parts crackling and popping on a nice hot coil. It's just like my childhood days sitting on the porch on a hot Summer night next to the bug zapper. Even with the 37% less bug parts! You do get a faint smell and taste of burnt fish flesh but once enter the "state" you won't even notice it. I recommend a good quality baking soda toothpaste to remove the dark film that will sometimes form on your teeth from chain vaping this. Although I have noticed that just turning on some bright lights will make the darkness retreat to the back of your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dirge (1/5/15)

capetocuba said:


> Comatose quality!
> [Rated 5 out of 5 stars by reviewer]
> Product: Perkins Paste
> Posted By: Jeff Leiferman
> Like everyone else I was skeptical about ordering this particular paste. So glad I did! Every time I vape this I enter a near comatose state. I couldn't pick up a cigarette if I wanted to! To top it all off I LOVE the sound of the bug parts crackling and popping on a nice hot coil. It's just like my childhood days sitting on the porch on a hot Summer night next to the bug zapper. Even with the 37% less bug parts! You do get a faint smell and taste of burnt fish flesh but once enter the "state" you won't even notice it. I recommend a good quality baking soda toothpaste to remove the dark film that will sometimes form on your teeth from chain vaping this. Although I have noticed that just turning on some bright lights will make the darkness retreat to the back of your mouth.



Haha, loved the last comment about the darkness retreating to the back of your mouth.

You might enjoy this website: http://www.uhpinions.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

